# Feeling out energy



## CelticWanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

Soooo, just curious, is there anyone out there that can literally feel the energies in a place? For example I went up to springer mountain, GA the other day and the energy there is wild, buzzing around and almost violent. On the AT it was "good" feeling and putting my hands on the signs and focusing i could almost feel other travelers excitement for beginning the trail, practically an explosion. 
Or driving past old churches or sketchy places and getting a sickly feeling and the air gets heavy and you can tell theres /something/ there or something not right. Like a lot of bad stuff has happened. 

I believe there is an energy in this world that flows between all of us, and everything else, through meditation I"ve learned how to focus in on it
so yea, anyone else ever get like that?
I usually keep this private cause it sounds crazy, not sure why I Feel like sharing it this morning.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 31, 2015)

i personally don't really believe in this kind of thing, but there have been a handful of incidents in my life that made me wonder. like one time i was running around south brooklyn trying to find a squat to live in, and i was locking up my bike outside this abandoned building when this old homeless guy explodes out the front door and starts threatening to kill me; normally something like that wouldn't bother me so much, but i just got the worst, most evil vibe from this guy that it shook me up kinda bad, and i just left immediately.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 31, 2015)

If you are feeling energy like that then you're probably what is known as a sensitive (or just have a really good imagination).

I can allow my mind to wander in places others don't experience or I can choose to be here and now in a place where we can somewhat relate.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 31, 2015)

In my travels I've come across a lot of weird shit and strange occurrences that most people think I'm crazy when I talk about it. Possibly due to the fact that I've delved into the occult with tarot and palmistry among quite a few other things. As I am now posted in savannah I find it quite common to see ghosts in fact it happens on an almost daily basis. In that I just get the feeling that somethings there and I can sense things about its identity. I also have the ability to sense peoples "auras." An example of this is to sense someones vibe to be able to trust them or knowing where a person has physical pain without touching them. Also I have had some success in predicting peoples zodiac sign etc.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

I could just have an overactive imagination, hell i dunno. Still thought, I"ve had friends who needed to have spirits removed from their homes and it works and they can sleep again, I"ve been followed by things, seen possessions of various degrees, just had too many experiences for it to just be imagination. Feeling out this stuff almost entirely guides me in my travels. Going against usually ends badly for me. I've never heard of the term Sensitive before but after a quick google search, yea it sounds a lot like that. My mom was the same way. 
That Feeling you got was pprobably right, Matt. Dude was probably full of evil, or had something on him, or was really just going to try and kill you, making your instincts say ffuuuuck that. 
I've never had any luck with Tarot cards or palm reading. I tend to be wary of those types of things because its easy to kinda like, make it true for yourself, I guess? I dunno. I know what your talking about with the ghosts though. I pretty much refuse to go to Savannah because things like to latch onto me and what not and it's usually not very fun. The auras as well, I can learn a lot from a person by looking into them.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a squachy::troll:: event out in the woods last summer while stealth camping in Worcester, Mass with @Trvshwvng We had a small fire & he was asleep & I got freaked the fuck out. I really felt something that went along with the audible footsteps & rustling in the woods. That really wasnt the scary part all though that night I was terrified. The truly scary part happened when we went down the hill to camp near a school & woke up the next day. That place where we ended up sleeping in the courtyard of the school & the subsequent walk out thru a nearby college campus & the detail oriented dejavu that I experienced is what really scares me to this day.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 1, 2015)

i've been feeling strong energies off of people lately, what they're all about and their defenses lately when walking down the street


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I had a squachy::troll:: event out in the woods last summer while stealth camping in Worcester, Mass with @Trvshwvng We had a small fire & he was asleep & I got freaked the fuck out. I really felt something that went along with the audible footsteps & rustling in the woods. That really wasnt the scary part all though that night I was terrified. The truly scary part happened when we went down the hill to camp near a school & woke up the next day. That place where we ended up sleeping in the courtyard of the school & the subsequent walk out thru a nearby college campus & the detail oriented dejavu that I experienced is what really scares me to this day.



gah, fuck all of that. Dejavu disturbs the hell outta me. maybe whatever was out there connected with you and you were experiencing that walk 2 times at once D:

There was one experience that I'll never forget, A friend an I went into this abandon prison at night, lots of foots steps, vivid hallucinations of people in cells and things whooshing past our legs, we shoulda left after that but We went into the basement and brian took a picture down the hall and in it was a man hanging from the door way by the neck.
We noped the fuck outta there. Well, whatever it was wasnt done with us and the next day at church Brian had hallucinations of corpses on the ceiling and puking blood. So we had to go back to the prison cause whatever it was followed us and we needed to trap it there. Well, On the way there (he was driving) his head goes back and he goes "Dude i can't feel my fucking arms" and they just go limp and cold. So I had to grab the wheel and pull off the road. Eventually we get, there, cover the whole place in defenses and trap it in a circle in the basement. Driving by I can still feel it in there

Can we just make this a thread about ghost stories now?


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I had a squachy::troll:: event out in the woods last summer while stealth camping in Worcester, Mass with @Trvshwvng We had a small fire & he was asleep & I got freaked the fuck out. I really felt something that went along with the audible footsteps & rustling in the woods. That really wasnt the scary part all though that night I was terrified. The truly scary part happened when we went down the hill to camp near a school & woke up the next day. That place where we ended up sleeping in the courtyard of the school & the subsequent walk out thru a nearby college campus & the detail oriented dejavu that I experienced is what really scares me to this day.





CelticWanderer said:


> gah, fuck all of that. Dejavu disturbs the hell outta me.



This whole website gives me DejaVu. 

Seriously I have had some of that going on... instances in detail as well last couple years.::cyclops::

Maybe it had some thing to do with 2012? ::artist::


----------



## Art101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have had that sketchy vibe before and have learned to kind of trust it if I am traveling alone.Often it seems to be in a certain spot like an abandon place I was going to hole in but turned out there had been a murder there a year before.Im not sure if I have seen a ghost but sometimes I see things out the corner of my eye that arent there when I look.


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Art101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats my cat doing in the Matrix...he must have taken the red pill.


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know what your cats doing there... but try turning one vid on and then the next in succession... start the second at 0:03.
I don't know what your cats doing there... but try turning one vid on and then the next in succession... start the second at 0:03.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Feb 12, 2015)

Squatchy experiences may bother @highwayman but he'll take baths in weird farm chemicals out of desperation for a shower no problem.


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Um I've this feeling but I was tripping hard at the time lol. Another weird time I was with my boyfriend and we entered this deserted path at night which neither of us had seen during the day(it was in Golden Gate Park in SF which both of us had camped and walked around in excessively) and there were these fences. Anyways a black car was circling us and we started running.


----------

